# looking for study material... please help



## staticelec (Jan 1, 1970)

hello can anyone help please

i have been looking for e-book in a pdf format. i am looking for mcse 2008 e-books so that i can read through them. can someone please assist me on where to find and download these books. or perhaps paste a site from which these books are available. thank you kindly:up:


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

i do have pdf ebooks on server 2008 (2/3books may be), will upload it in a few day's & give you the links, its better if you use video tutorials provided by Sybex, Trainsignal, CBT Etc. they are much better that reading these pdf's & trust me you will remember it perfectly.

I gave my exam for upgrade to Mcse 2008 learning from these tutorials.


----------



## staticelec (Jan 1, 1970)

thanks buddy it helps a lot. when you do get a chance please can you please upload the pdf ebooks please let me know, getting amped to learn and study. i really appreciate it thank you.


----------



## Patrickv (Feb 10, 2010)

i might add the e-books doesn't sound server releated more accountent or something else


----------



## staticelec (Jan 1, 1970)

if you do have e-books can you please please paste the link from which you obtained them. thank you.


----------

